# Nice Sentra



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.cardomain.com/member_pag...l_brand_query=model=Sentra&tree=Nissan Sentra


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that is NICE!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I dont like the altezza tails.. I use to have them and burned them


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

that is a sexy B14... I hate the altezza's but if he painted em like he did to the reverse lights it would look sweet. (black out )


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

very nice!


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

thats really bitching, as i always said in this forum...

*I'LL DROP MY PANTS FOR THAT*

I'm liking the grill too, looks like mine and it is carbon fiber but people complain about it being ricey. But who gives an F***...


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

looks really nice, but looking at the front end kinda looks like everything isnt fittin right. What are the those side skirts? they look great like the front also. One of the nicest b14s ive seen.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

GTR badge..........


----------



## '98200SXse (May 1, 2003)

NICE RIDE, except for the GTR badge


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice 4 door.

I'm not really feeling the GT-R badge, the wheels, or the tail lights.
It could also use a rear lip, or aftermarket bumper of some kind.

Not a bad car though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice car.. lose the gtr badge and buy the black tail altezza from me.

then it would be perfect.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

WOW!
I love it it looks great the only thing I don't like is the altezza's and the chromes..but that's just my opinion LOL


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

the hood pins are fucking dope


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I like the R33 front. Always been my 'stylistic' favorite.
But for the money I would go GTR even though it isn't as nice as the R33.

Seth


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

dope just need to lose the GTR Badge and Blackout the Altezzas instead of that chrome look otherwise nice


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

Rama said:


> *dope just need to lose the GTR Badge and Blackout the Altezzas instead of that chrome look otherwise nice *


----------



## NightCrawler (Jun 11, 2003)

is that a custom paint job. if so what color is it

looks sweet


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Nice 4 door.
> 
> I'm not really feeling the GT-R badge, the wheels, or the tail lights.
> It could also use a rear lip, or aftermarket bumper of some kind.
> ...


Took the words out my mouth...or the letters off my keyboard...


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah, that car would be perfect if it didnt say GT-R. Too bad...
Looks good, but it aint no GT-R...


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice, i agree with everyone who said to lose the gt-r badge and alteezas or modify them (liuspeed makes a nice black set that looks real good on a black b14). other than those two things, the car is really nice, nice job!


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

other than the bling bling wheels and alteezas and u got one dope ass ride!


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*NICE!!!!!!!!*

LOVE THE GRILL 

I also like how you fit the BMW skirts to it.....


----------

